# EQ pedal in the effects loop?



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen a few people use an EQ pedal always on in the effects loop of their amps as away to tailor the sound of the amp a bit more to their preference, and I was wondering if the effect is noticeable, and what pedal I should use? I'm looking just for something cheap, and I've heard good things about the Danelectro Fish & Chips on here, and I saw someone using a Behringer EQ700 for their Dark Terror, so I was looking at those two.

Opinions?

Also, to tighten up the low end, what EQ settings would you suggest for the pedal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2012)

When I use the EQ in my TBX150H in the FX loop, it helped shape the tone A LOT. I like to take out a lot of the extreme high end fizz, some of the lower mids, and add a bit more high mid. DRASTICALLY improved the tone. I'm using the Dano EQ, by the way. I mich prefer it in the loop instead of the front of the amp. When I want to shape the front of the amp, I use an OD pedal instead.

And if you want to tighten up the amp, why not get an OD pedal?


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 19, 2012)

Personally, I've had pretty good results running the EQ pedal in front of the amp, but I'll try it in the loop more soon. If you'd like to take out low end, then just move the sliders for lower frequencies down until you like how it sounds. Tubescreamers supposedly cut everything under around 500hz so that's somewhere to start.


----------



## danresn (Jun 19, 2012)

To just tighten up the low end I would use tubescreamer but put the settings as follows Gain 0 Tone (Entirely preference, mine is usually on 10 as the amp I use is fairly dark) Level 10. It tightens the low end up better than any EQ I have found. Also with the settings as such it is possible to actually keep the amp clean with the tubescreamer on. But I assume most of the time when you want to tighten your sound its distorted anyway. Thats my two cents.

Edit: Just make sure if you choose the tubescreamer to run it in front of the amp


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 19, 2012)

Tubescreamers aren't really _tightening_ the low end. They are limiting how much low end gets to the amplifier and they are adding some gain (via volume boost) into the signal path.

An EQ can be used anywhere - in front, in the loop, etc. They are much more versatile because you can use them anywhere in the signal path depending on what you need. Just find that happy middle ground between where your amp and your speaker sound great, but not woofy or farty. Then EQ to taste.


----------



## Quitty (Jun 19, 2012)

An EQ in the loop helps a lot, but depending on amp (buffered vs. unbuffered loop) and your own, uh, 'particularities' you might find lower-end EQs kill some dynamics.

Try before you buy.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've tried a few EQ's before the amp and in the loop. Some worked OK, some sounded pretty rough (it may have been my EQ'ing technique). I found that I liked a tubescreamer before the amp best. I use a modded TS9. Gain -0, Tone -75%, Level -75%. Its going through a Mesa 3 Chan Dual Rec


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention I'm running the amp clean, with a distortion pedal in front. It isn't the pedal that's sounding "off," so to speak, it sounds fine at home with my practice amp. It's the amp, and since I'm running the amp clean, a tube screamer wouldn't work. I'm probably going to go with the fish & chips EQ, since that one's cheap, and I can just return it if it doesn't work. Although when I actually get an amp where I use the onboard distortion, then a tube screamer might help (Although who knows, this may make the distortion on the amp useable.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2012)

A TS into a dirt pedal isn't a bad idea, either. I ran my Bad Monkey OD into my Death Metal distortion (Which is muddy and gainy as FUCK), and I used it to tighten it up and lower the gain. Surprisingly, I got a pretty damn tight tone out of it.


----------



## Quitty (Jun 19, 2012)

If you're running an external distortion through a clean amp some more factors come into play.

First, some amps just don't like pedals. It's a complex matter of input stage headroom and channel bandwidth, and there's really no helping that, IMO.

Second, if your amp is compressing or distorting, even without you noticing, it's reaction to pedals changes dramatically. See if you can't get a decent sound when running it fairly quietly.

Third, higher volume means the speakers work harder - you might need a little less bass to allow the speakers to function right.

I don't see a reason for an external EQ if you've got two running already - one on your pedal, one on your preamp.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 19, 2012)

Quitty said:


> I don't see a reason for an external EQ if you've got two running already - one on your pedal, one on your preamp.



It's for the finer things, going right at the end of the chain in the loop it has a similar function as when recorded guitars are mixed and lots of very detailed EQing is done. You can really cut out a lot of the crap and fine tune with a 10band EQ.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 19, 2012)

It's a solid state, 130-something watt amp, so I'm not worried about headroom. And it sounds the same at low volumes, being solid state and all. As for the bass, I actually have the bass set at about 2 O'Clock, so too much bass isn't the issue. That's why I'm thinking EQ pedal in the loop will do it. Cut some of the frequencies that lead to the "flub."


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 19, 2012)

I use an MXR 6 band in the loop. Works well and does make a big difference. In the loop you are going to get a better volume boost, as opposed to in front of amp it'll be more gainy. I use mine as a volume boost and to shape my distortion tone. Highly recommend it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 19, 2012)

I use two eqs, one in front (remove mud+boost highs) and one in the loop (remove mud+toneshaping).

Both are boss ge-7s.

As for freqs for tightening, cut everything at and below 100 hz.


----------

